# pommy GTR makes front cover of NZ performance car



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

haha the cheeky bastids called me a pommy.........:chuckle: 
thanks to rob at rips for everything as he got it all arranged


----------



## Zero (Jun 15, 2006)

Have you got a bigger pic and details of the feature?


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)




----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

i just did a sex wee

have been waiting for more info on here about it. i may of missed it but is it back in the UK now?


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Congrats fella


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Quality, nice one mate


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Any chance of scanning the full article so we can all have a read:clap:


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

indeed a special car :clap:


----------



## FEINT (Apr 17, 2006)

I had a glance at it at the bookshop, very impressive! 

I thought it looked familiar when I first saw it!


----------



## junglechink (Jul 30, 2005)

Awesome. Please scan the write-up so I have something worthwhile to read at work. 

(also, scan the page where they feature the covergirl) :chuckle:


----------



## g_torphins (Jul 20, 2005)

Congratulations!

I'd rather be called a Pom than a Limey!!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one :thumbsup: 

When's it's coming home then ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Not sure how clear these will be, so I'll try one first.....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

If you guys can read this OK and you want the rest of the story let me know.
I also have the cover girl pix for the guy above who wanted them :thumbsup:


----------



## NissanStyle (Feb 14, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> If you guys can read this OK and you want the rest of the story let me know.


OK ive read it!!!! Let it RIPS


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)




----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Looking good mate and excellent work by RIPS :bowdown1: 

Edit: Just read ^


----------



## NissanStyle (Feb 14, 2006)

Is that 1000bhp with juice?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*R33 UK001 GTR, RB30, stock head, cams etc 646whp (4wd roller dyno) [email protected]*

Go on, I will ask the question then...

With 646 ATW + 70ish for transmission losses + 100 Nos = 816.

That's still an awesome result but a lot shy of 1000BHP?

Not trying to disrespecting the car, owner or builder as I have no reason too.
Just asking a question, so don't :flame: 
(1000BHP gets thrown about nowadays like it's the norm )


----------



## NissanStyle (Feb 14, 2006)

matt j said:


> (1000BHP gets thrown about nowadays like it's the norm )


Very True Matt, i think if any car owner claims that much power, it should be backed up by dyno sheet post ups:thumbsup:


----------



## NissanStyle (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Matt you reckon were gonna get :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: ed.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I'm not trying to start an arguement in any way, it's purely a question.
Lee and Rob's efforts don't need this thread getting **** on so there is no need.

646BHP ATW is awesome by anyones standards and I congratulate the owner and builder on their achievements - I just questioned the 30% drivetrain loss to get to 910BHP?

Back to the topic of the thread.

Excellent feature guys :clap:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NissanStyle said:


> Is that 1000bhp with juice?


yes, with a small shot (ie around 100)


matt j : regarding the question you posted before your edit: I completely understand and I really wanted to be sure not to "over quote" and I also wanted to make sure the magazine quoted true figures as well so I rang the dyno supplier to confirm the figures we had and to ask his opinion and make sure the power loss % we worked with was correct.

The highest reading we could get was 646awhp in 4wd on a rolling road, we were told, and had confirmed by the dyno supplier, that they had engines go from engine dyno's into GTR's and the power loss was always 29% in a GTR run up in 4wd on their brand of dyno.

We couldn't get a reading with a decent shot of NOS so had to settle with a reading of just 646whp.

The 646awhp still works out to be 909.86bhp using the calculation method given by the dyno supplier based on proven past experience so in good faith I gave the figure of 910bhp to the magazine.

There is no dought in my mind with a 100 shot of NOS we would have been in the 720-730awhp on the dyno we use giving a bhp figure of over 1000.

The drag power/speed calculator we have also came back at just over 720whp to do the mph we ran on the 1/4 based on the weight of the car.

Other cars that read 650whp may have been on hub dyno's or different brands of dyno's and their bhp reading may be less, I don't know.

Seriously though, I don't really mind what the dyno says, this car is quick, on the road with the drag tune in it, with the NOS, its bloody dangerous, it is by far the fastest GTR I have ever driven and with a bit of time at the strip and maybe a bit of weight out of it I'm sure I could have got a 9 but its not my car, I guaranteed Lee a 10, did it first time out so I was happy to leave it at that.
The 10.7 was in bad weather conditions, over stock weight, no burnout, cold damp tyres, I over-revved it in 1st, hit the limiter and lost a fair of time there as well.  

Even de-tuned, I'm sure Lee will be happy.

Rob


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Seriously though, I don't really mind what the dyno says, this car is quick, on the road with the drag tune in it, with the NOS, its bloody dangerous, it is by far the fastest GTR I have ever driven and with a bit of time at the strip and maybe a bit of weight out of it I'm sure I could have got a 9 but its not my car, I guaranteed Lee a 10, did it first time out so I was happy to leave it at that.
> The 10.7 was in bad weather conditions, over stock weight, no burnout, cold damp tyres, I over-revved it in 1st, hit the limiter and lost a fair of time there as well.
> 
> Even de-tuned, I'm sure Lee will be happy.
> ...


As I said before, excellent achievement mate and to back it up with a 1st time 10 is :bowdown1: 

I know I'd be happy with those results :thumbsup:

FYI: I have always been informed that the drivetrain losses are about 70BHP give or take a couple.


----------



## NissanStyle (Feb 14, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> yes, with a small shot (ie around 100)
> 
> 
> matt j : regarding the question you posted before your edit: I completely understand and I really wanted to be sure not to "over quote" and I also wanted to make sure the magazine quoted true figures as well so I rang the dyno supplier to confirm the figures we had and to ask his opinion and make sure the power loss % we worked with was correct.
> ...



Cheers, can you tell me which gear you spray in, and what rpm also rwd or 4wd.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

From matt j: FYI: I have always been informed that the drivetrain losses are about 70BHP give or take a couple.

Yeah, thats fine, but on what type of dyno? what gearbox/diff oil?

We only really use the dyno for comparisons and any figures given are in good faith, there's alot of debate about driveline losses on dyno's and its asking for trouble to compare 2 different cars run up on 2 different dyno's.

I'm am genuinly interested though, based on your experience....What bhp would you say a way over stock weight R33 GTR with a "rather heavy" driver would need to run a 10.7 on stone cold tyres, a sh*t track, with a strong head wind, making an absolute balls up of 1st by hitting the limiter and being VERY carefull not to blow 3rd?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'm am genuinly interested though, based on your experience....What bhp would you say a way over stock weight R33 GTR with a "rather heavy" driver would need to run a 10.7 on stone cold tyres, a sh*t track, with a strong head wind, making an absolute balls up of 1st by hitting the limiter and being VERY carefull not to blow 3rd?


Hey Rob, I was only quoting what I was told with regards to losses - (Dynapack) I was in no way saying you are wrong.
As for the above^, I'll let you know how I get on later this year. (Although I can't really be classed as "rather heavy".)


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

matt j said:


> Hey Rob, I was only quoting what I was told with regards to losses - (Dynapack) I was in no way saying you are wrong.


Hey, sweet as, I know you wern't trying to stir anything up.

1000 sounds like a lot for what we've done to the motor and even if it was just over 800 acording to how you guys measure it that'd be fine with me too.
What I can say though is this: If I lined up Lee's car against our 10.2 second GTS4 on the road in an accelleration comparison Lee's car would win VERY easily and I think no-one could argue that the GTS4 isn't around 750bhp and heaps lighter than Lee's car so that will do for me.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

RIPS that looks awsome, just a blast, the car is a dream and the engine looks mayhem . . :bowdown1: 
What would be interesting in this thread is to get Hipo in the discussion, his car is still the goal of many . . . your car Rips pobably too.

Just fantastic work.


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

What does it rev to Rob? the garrett GT42 turbo you are using how does it go on the 3 litre?When does it start to sit you into your seat before cutting you in half and holding on for dear life 
Are you using two tunes? e.g one for track/strip and one for street set up? If so what power is the street tune making?


----------



## junglechink (Jul 30, 2005)

Does having a badass car make you sleep like a baby at night?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

nice read -whose the other three uk customers who have shipped their car over???


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

matt j said:


> FYI: I have always been informed that the drivetrain losses are about 70BHP give or take a couple.


So what you are saying is, if the skyline had a 70hp engine in it, it wouldnt even be strong enough to turn the wheels???

From my experience, drivetrain loss is always measured in %.... drivetrain loss is actually from heat (kw). The more power you have, the more heat is produced, the more loss you will have.

Thats why a good oil, gearbox oilcooler etc can help to get more hp at the hubs....

Asim...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Asim R32GTR said:


> So what you are saying is, if the skyline had a 70hp engine in it, it wouldnt even be strong enough to turn the wheels???


Obviously not 


Asim R32GTR said:


> From my experience, drivetrain loss is always measured in %.... drivetrain loss is actually from heat (kw). The more power you have, the more heat is produced, the more loss you will have.


Agreed - but as I said, I wasn't trying to go off topic or **** on this thread.
It was more a gesture of what I had been told to expect at those levels of power, I just don't agree with 29% transmission losses - until proven otherwise.


Asim R32GTR said:


> Thats why a good oil, gearbox oilcooler etc can help to get more hp at the hubs....
> 
> Asim...


Don't disagree.

Back on topic then...


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Impressive numbers, the car looks real good.

congratz on the feature


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Congratulations mate

keep up 

good luck


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

matt j said:


> I just don't agree with 29% transmission losses - until proven otherwise.



Its pretty common knowledge that most vehicle manufacturers quote transmission loss figures of around 12-15% for front wheel drive cars, 18-22% for rear wheel drive cars and 25-30% for 4wd cars.

We ran up a new stock 208kw 350Z on the rolling road dyno we use and it made 160rwkw which is 22%.

A Ford XR6 turbo rated at 240kw showed 190rwkw, also aprox 22%

Stock 4wd lancers and subaru's all show around 27% and GTR's 29%-30%

So when used for comparison the rolling road dyno we use is fine.

The wheel spinning 646awhp measured on the same dyno doesn't seem to bad at all based on the above figures/tests.

I also agree with Asim R32GTR, the more power you make the higher the % of loss.

The key point here is the figures I gave were based on info gathered "on the rollling road dyno WE use" not a hub dyno or anyone elses dyno and stock cars with a known amount of engine power showed similar % power losses on the same dyno.


Rob


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

skylinelee said:


> haha the cheeky bastids called me a pommy.........:chuckle:
> thanks to rob at rips for everything as he got it all arranged


Nice:flame: 
And this car is flying around Leeds?:smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Well done SkylineLee and RIPS


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

[N1ZMO] said:


> What does it rev to Rob? the garrett GT42 turbo you are using how does it go on the 3 litre?When does it start to sit you into your seat before cutting you in half and holding on for dear life
> Are you using two tunes? e.g one for track/strip and one for street set up? If so what power is the street tune making?


Rob?


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Great feature for you Lee. Well done to both you and Rob. Whatever the BHP Lee asked for a 10 and got it. Lovely to see a British car doing the business in NZ  Any idea on the homecoming Lee? When is it due to arrive?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[N1ZMO] said:


> Rob?


Personally I thought the GT42 would be too big but it was supplied by Lee and we decided to try it. Its a little lazy compared to what I'm used to but it does come on real hard from 5k right through to the 8k limit, its drivable from very low rpm and building from about 4k.
With the NOS you don't notice it all, its brutal all the time.
We have a street tune for 98 pump gas and no NOS and it made 695 and is very easy to drive. 
With a smaller turbo it would suit the street better but its surprisingly good, better than I thought it would be and not worth changing it for what Lee wants to use it for.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Its pretty common knowledge that most vehicle manufacturers quote transmission loss figures of around 12-15% for front wheel drive cars, 18-22% for rear wheel drive cars and 25-30% for 4wd cars.
> 
> Stock 4wd lancers and subaru's all show around 27% and GTR's 29%-30%
> 
> Rob


Cool, with 29-30% transmission losses that means my car pumps out nearly 850BHP out of a HKS T04Z @ 1.6Bar


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

As above: The key point here is the figures I gave were based on info gathered "on the rollling road dyno WE use" not a hub dyno or anyone elses dyno and stock cars with a known amount of engine power showed similar % power losses on the same dyno.

With wheelspin, ON THE SAME DYNO, in "4wd" Lee's car registered exactly 3 times that of a stock "2wd" 350z, even presuming the % of powerloss was the same between a 2wd 350z and a GTR that still makes 830bhp (208kw x 3 x 1.33) but I'm sure you agree a GTR has more driveline loss than a 2wd 350z? 
Lets allow for the 4wd (+7%), get some traction and also add a decent shot of NOS and the power figure must come up considerably from the 830bhp we have established above??? 

At the end of the day, Lee's makes what it makes, yours makes what it makes and lets not even put a number on either of them then there is no problem.

I tell you what...put a stock box in your car, add about 150kg of weight, go to the drags on a sh*t wet day when there is a big head wind, don't do a burnout, roll up to the start line on cold tyres, make a mistake with your 1st to 2nd shift, be very carefull not to blow 3rd and run a 10.7, if you do, then you know your car goes pretty good. :thumbsup:


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

well well, you lot can sure stir things up......hahaha

thanks for all the kind words, the car has done everything asked of it and so has rob .
i wanted a fast road car/occaisonal drag/track car to play in. and i thought a 10 sec car in road trim is fast enough for me. thats what ive got and im well happy. as far as what power it has i honestley dont care and it probably wont have another power run again. if i ever feel the need to change owt and get it re-mapped id like it done on the road if poss. only thing i may change is possibly the turbo if its not nice to drive going down to the shops.:chuckle: 


lee


----------

